Ask HN: How AnnieCannons got into YC despite being a pure consultancy service? - googlycooly
======
anandnair
They are a not-for-profit organization and YC works with small number of not
for profit organizations every year. You can read more about that here -
[https://www.ycombinator.com/nonprofits/](https://www.ycombinator.com/nonprofits/)

